# Wild Camping in Scotland



## linda1407 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi, I have just joined as this will be our first motorhome holiday, we plan to have 2 nights by the Moray Firth then take ourselves to the Isle of Mull, I am a keen wildlife photographer. Any tips greatly accepted - Thank you


----------



## Makzine (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## Mylo (Mar 7, 2018)

linda1407 said:


> Hi, I have just joined as this will be our first motorhome holiday, we plan to have 2 nights by the Moray Firth then take ourselves to the Isle of Mull, I am a keen wildlife photographer. Any tips greatly accepted - Thank you



Any ideas as to where exactly in the Moray Firth you'd like to camp. Few cracking places


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 7, 2018)

Take a camera with you,welcome:wave:


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 7, 2018)

Welcome along .....

Grab yourself a cheap road atlas from a garage and look for small dead end roads ending up at the sea and cross reference with google earth ....you'll avoid the crowds and find some truly unspoiled gems


----------



## dij260 (Mar 7, 2018)

*Lochbuie*



linda1407 said:


> Hi, I have just joined as this will be our first motorhome holiday, we plan to have 2 nights by the Moray Firth then take ourselves to the Isle of Mull, I am a keen wildlife photographer. Any tips greatly accepted - Thank you



Follow the small road all the way to Lochbuie. You can park overnight there by the Post Office which, believe it or not, is an "Honesty Shop" open at random times. Walk past the old Moy Castle ruin to the beach - saw a fantastic display of sea eagles here.
Iona is well worth a visit as a foot passenger and the Calgary to Kellan road will provide plenty of opportunities for wildlife spotting especially otters.
Enjoy Mull - one of the best places to visit by far.
Dave


----------



## Deleted member 68397 (Mar 7, 2018)

*Mull is outstanding for wildlife.*

I know the Wilders will recoil but the site at Fidden farm on the south of Mull is quite close to Wildcamping. there are regular sitings of all manner of birds including eagles and otters in the secluded bays.
Chanonry point in the Moray Firth is pretty sure to have dolphins, seals and occasional birds of prey.
Have a good trip.
Slainte, Growlie


----------



## Old Git (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello enjoy :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## jeanette (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## linda1407 (Mar 8, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> Welcome along .....
> 
> Grab yourself a cheap road atlas from a garage and look for small dead end roads ending up at the sea and cross reference with google earth ....you'll avoid the crowds and find some truly unspoiled gems



Hope this is how you answer to these messages!

Wow thank you, these are some awesome photo's, much appreciated


----------



## linda1407 (Mar 8, 2018)

dij260 said:


> Follow the small road all the way to Lochbuie. You can park overnight there by the Post Office which, believe it or not, is an "Honesty Shop" open at random times. Walk past the old Moy Castle ruin to the beach - saw a fantastic display of sea eagles here.
> Iona is well worth a visit as a foot passenger and the Calgary to Kellan road will provide plenty of opportunities for wildlife spotting especially otters.
> Enjoy Mull - one of the best places to visit by far.
> Dave



Thank you, I will do, much appreciated especially the sea eagles


----------



## linda1407 (Mar 8, 2018)

Growlie69 said:


> I know the Wilders will recoil but the site at Fidden farm on the south of Mull is quite close to Wildcamping. there are regular sitings of all manner of birds including eagles and otters in the secluded bays.
> Chanonry point in the Moray Firth is pretty sure to have dolphins, seals and occasional birds of prey.
> Have a good trip.
> Slainte, Growlie



Thank you, Fidden farm is on my list to visit, I'm not sure I'm brave enough to wild camp for the whole 10 days so have sidelined a few sites.


----------



## AuldTam (Mar 8, 2018)

linda1407 said:


> Thank you, Fidden farm is on my list to visit, I'm not sure I'm brave enough to wild camp for the whole 10 days so have sidelined a few sites.



Theres also a little campsite 3 miles outside Tobermory. Theres loads of wildlife around Mull, I go 4 or 5 times a year. You can wildcamp more or less anywhere on Mull so long as you are sensible about it.

If you time it right I recommend the boat trip to Staffa (Fingals Cave) and Lunga, if you want to walk amongst the puffins. The birdlife is amazing including enormous white tail eagles. Theres plenty of seals and otters and occasionally whales and dolphins. Theres deer and highland cattle roaming around everywhere.

A word of warning, because of the RET reduced ferry prices tourism has greatly increased this past two years. Book your ferry in advance and be considerate of locals going about there business, pull over and let them past.

If you visit Tobermory visit The Tobermory Scullery for fantastic food at cafe prices, the full breakfast is huge and the fresh cream cakes are amazing.


----------



## The laird (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## linda1407 (Mar 10, 2018)

AuldTam said:


> Theres also a little campsite 3 miles outside Tobermory. Theres loads of wildlife around Mull, I go 4 or 5 times a year. You can wildcamp more or less anywhere on Mull so long as you are sensible about it.
> 
> If you time it right I recommend the boat trip to Staffa (Fingals Cave) and Lunga, if you want to walk amongst the puffins. The birdlife is amazing including enormous white tail eagles. Theres plenty of seals and otters and occasionally whales and dolphins. Theres deer and highland cattle roaming around everywhere.
> 
> ...



Wow thank you , I will do, thanks for the heads up re the ferries, I have Staffa on my list of things to do too


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi and welcome, if you are lucky you may see part of the fleet sailing, we saw nuclear sub a couple of times and quite a few naval ship going out one day last year


----------

